# urgent!!! need US S14 Engine/Ignition wiring diagram



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

About a year ago I went through a car wash that had the under-car rinse. It caused my main ignition fuse to blow, but after sitting a few hours it went back to normal. For whatever reason I went through another one this morning and the same thing happened, but this time it hasn't stopped. I've popped close to a dozen fuses today @ $2.69 each . I need to fix this ASAP and I DESPERATELY need a wiring diagram, from the main under hood fuse box to the ignition switch. I dont think I can isolate this problem without it. If anyone knows a website or can e-mail me a diagram I would REALLY REALLY appreciate it.
E-mail me @ [email protected]
I'll check back later thank you


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

look in the FSM sticky and link to the FSM to find the Diagram. it is at the top of these posts.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Yeah, I saw that as soon as I had posted the message. Thanks
BTW There is a harness that runs over the front left of the cylinder head on the KADE. It is just above the ground to the head. It rubs on the sharp corner and right through the harness. Thats where my problem was.
I have it double insulated now so it wont do it again. All you KADE owners check out this harness so it doesn't happen to you.


----------

